# Call for Flacer22



## Haybale (Jun 9, 2013)

My part of the trade with Andy. I love turning the walnut crotch he sent me. I have to get better at taking pictures because it doesn't do this call justice. It's got awesome grain patterns and will talk turkey. http://i1274.Rule #2/albums/y426/Haybale2010/null_zps13bdc76f.jpg

Andy may god bless your dad with many gobblers this spring.


----------



## myingling (Jun 10, 2013)

Sharp lookin call


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Jun 17, 2013)

nice looking call for sure!


----------



## Flacer22 (Jun 17, 2013)

My dad loved it! Sounds amazing too


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice looking call. Rick


----------

